# "Have"



## Emanresu

All i know how to say is

" i have" - Minun Taytyy

How do u say 

He Has
We Have
They have?

thanks


----------



## DrWatson

Just to clarify before answering: Do you mean "to have" as in possessing something or compulsion to do something (synonymous to "must")? Note, *täytyä* means "must". Implying possession requires a different construction in Finnish.


----------



## Emanresu

DrWatson said:


> Just to clarify before answering: Do you mean "to have" as in possessing something or compulsion to do something (synonymous to "must")? Note, *täytyä* means "must". Implying possession requires a different construction in Finnish.



yea i mean "to have" as in possessing something or compulsion to do something

The sentence i have with that in it is

Minun Täytyy mennä Töihin täna iltaa, (i have to work tomorrow)

i assumed from this sentence that Täytyy meant "Have"


----------



## Hakro

As Dr. Watson explained, "to have" has two very different meanings.

Compulsion to do something:
Minun täytyy mennä töihin tänä iltana = I have to go to work tonight

Possessing something:
Minulla on auto tänä iltana = I have a car tonight

You see, in Finnish we use two different verbs and two very different constructions for these two different meanings of "to have".


----------



## Emanresu

Hakro said:


> As Dr. Watson explained, "to have" has two very different meanings.
> 
> Compulsion to do something:
> Minun täytyy mennä töihin tänä iltana = I have to go to work tonight
> 
> Possessing something:
> Minulla on auto tänä iltana = I have a car tonight
> 
> You see, in Finnish we use two different verbs and two very different constructions for these two different meanings of "to have".



so in compulsion i would use Täytyy
and in Possesion "on" would be have

So would 

Minulla oli = I had
Minulla on = i have


kiitos


----------

